# Termin-Kalender



## karabulut (14. Apr 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein großes problem und zwar habe ich eine Hausaufgabe bekommen die mir vor der Klausur 40 punkte bringt...nun weiss ich aber nicht wie ich es machen soll ich habe echt keine ahnung ich wäre euch echt sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen würdet

die aufgabe:

erstellen Sie anhand eines mehrdimensionalen Feldes ein Kalender. der  es Ihnen erlaubt Verwenden , Termine zu bearbeiten (erzeugen, löschen und ändern) und anzuzeigen.


----------



## Firephoenix (14. Apr 2011)

Hi,
das ist zwar eine Aufgabe aber wo ist dein Lösungsansatz.
Wenigstens pseudocode, ein paar eigene Gedanken oder ein Klassendiagramm sollten ja machbar sein.

Was genau muss man sich darunter eigentlich vorstellen?
Soll da eine Gui zu gebaut werden, die die Editor-Funktionen bereitstellt oder reicht eine Konsole.
Oder ist sogar nur die Programmlogik selbst ausreichend und das Programm muss z.b. Mit JUnit-Tests belegt werden?
Wie genau ist außerdem ein Termin definiert, gibt es da verschiedene Typen oder ist das einfach nur eine Kombination aus einem Zeitpunkt und einem Text der die Aufgabe am Termin beschreibt?
Gruß


----------



## André Uhres (14. Apr 2011)

Hallo karabulut,

willkommen bei "java-forum.org" .

Ein typischer Kalender wäre z.B. eine Monatsübersicht mit einer Spalte pro Wochentag und einer Zeile pro Woche. Eine Darstellung als JTable wäre dann denkbar. Aber, wie Firephoenix schon sagte, deine Angaben sind ein wenig dürftig .

Gruß,
André


----------

